# 80 Gallon Paludarium Update



## Tasiamay (Sep 4, 2006)

Got out the camera and took some pics last night. A few turned out fairly well so I'd thought I'd share. It's amazing how quickly tanks can change.

Tank is an 80 gallon and houses 5 Galacts ...


October of 2006










Last Night


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Love this tank since I saw it on AAPE.
Looks live your keeping both orange and red galacts in there?
Hard to pick a favorite between those two. Hopefully got some coming soon myself.


----------



## godsgurl377 (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow, this looks amazing! Do you have a construction journal on here somewhere? This has to be one of my favorites!


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

Wow! That is a really beautiful setup!!! That is one of the best balances of land and water that I have seen. Sometimes some of the split land water setups have so little landspace that I feel bad for the frogs, but this seems to have plenty of room for your Galact's. The neons look great also, do they eat the drowned fruit flies? Really nice placement of the wood, everything looks very well designed and thought out and very natural.
Amazing!!!


----------



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

:shock: , ¡¡es la caña!!!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Whats the mossy plant you have growing in there?


----------



## clarzoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Amazing!!


----------



## Tasiamay (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks very much for the compliments everyone. This was my first setup of this kind ... so lots of trial and error to see what worked best.

I've got 1 orange Galact and 4 red ones ... all female.

The mossy plant growing on the middle waterfall is HC (hemianthus callitrichoides). I also have Riccia growing on the wood under the waterfall on the right.

I do have a construction thread ... http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=20462&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I have some HC too, i wasnt sure though, i have it growing completely terrestrial. Awesome plant


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

that thing is just amazing. how do you have it filtering the water? dose it have a stream i it?


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Very nice, I love the cardinal tetras especially.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Holy crap that is awesome.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Have you considered seeing if some can trade your orange for a red male?
We could use more in the hobby.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

You know I thought that was a gorgeous viv when you first posted it but I honestly have to say that the grown in viv blows away the way it looked when you first set it up. Nice!


----------



## Tasiamay (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks again for the compliments everyone.

arielelf - The cardinals do indeed eat the fruitflies that get into the water!

kodama16 - The tank is drilled and the water is filtered by a magnum 350 that I keep carbon in. There is one "stream" - the piece of wood that divides the tank in half has water flowing down it and into the water portion.

MATTHEW MAHLING - I would like to get a male red Galact, but haven't found anyone locally to trade with. I'm afraid to ship because I've never done it before.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Could you please post in a couple of close ups of your frogs in this thread?


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

that is so awesome.


----------

